# So... Ponyo



## TwilightV (Aug 17, 2009)

Anybody seen it? I heard it didn't do well in the box office this weekend (for a few obvious reasons...).


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 17, 2009)

I actually don't want to see it. When I watched the trailer I raised an eyebrow slowly mumbled "what... the... fuck... is... this... shit..." Honestly. The trailer did not tell me Jack Shit about what the movie was about. All I knew by the end of it, was it was animated and it had something to do with water. That was it.

Trailers are important for movies. It's how you attract people to them. But you have to show what exactly your selling and not give a garbled mess of clips.


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I actually don't want to see it. When I watched the trailer I raised an eyebrow slowly mumbled "what... the... fuck... is... this... shit..." Honestly. The trailer did not tell me Jack Shit about what the movie was about. All I knew by the end of it, was it was animated and it had something to do with water. That was it.
> 
> Trailers are important for movies. It's how you attract people to them. But you have to show what exactly your selling and not give a garbled mess of clips.



Yeah, a lot of people complained about that. Supposedly the Japanese trailer went into more detail than the US one did.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 17, 2009)

im interested in it. i like alot of Hayao Miyasaki';s films (fav being Howl's Moving Castle) it seems like a twist on the Little Mermaid. 

and of courseDisney would hire an All Star cast! (Tho im sure Noah Cyrus and Frankie Jonas got THEIR rols cuz of who their older siblings are >.>) 

i just finsied torrenting the fan-sub, and id LOVE to go see the actual Dub. `


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 17, 2009)

i ment to see it opening day but i was so busy i forgot, and so now i plan to wait till my friend is back from her trip as we saw spirited away together in theatres

i have only seen the commercial twice so its not getting enough coverage to do well, and even then the commericals made me go 
but then miyazaki's movies tend to be "delightfully bizzare" so i get a feeling it will be fricken strange but fun to watch...
its almost something i do not want to see in theatres with a bunch of people not used to his work and/or not used to anime in general as i get a feeling there will be quite the WFT vibe from the viewers...but i cannot wait to see it and i don't want to watch it subbed on my computer.

i did not like howls moving castle much when i first saw it in theatres but damn has that film ever grown on me since and now its right up there with the rest of ghibli works in my fave file. and i think the initial "ehhh" feeling i got was because i could sense the other people in the theatre going "uhhh...  okaaaaaay.." with some of the strange aspects of the movie.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 17, 2009)

> i did not like howls moving castle much when i first saw it in theatres but damn has that film ever grown on me since and now its right up there with the rest of ghibli works in my fave file. and i think the initial "ehhh" feeling i got was because i could sense the other people in the theatre going "uhhh... okaaaaaay.." with some of the strange aspects of the movie.


you should read the book...at first read thru it was weird... but noww i wnna pull it outa storage to reead. ;p


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 17, 2009)

one ghibli film that never made it to US theatres was Pom Poko
for VERY OBVIOUS reasons lol


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> one ghibli film that never made it to US theatres was Pom Poko
> for VERY OBVIOUS reasons lol



Because domestic animation is made by pussies FOR pussies.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 17, 2009)

Miyazaki is a good director. One of my favorite films is Spirited Away, so if this man has topped what I perceive to be his own magnum opus, then he will remain in the text books forever....


----------



## Ratte (Aug 17, 2009)

I want to see it.  I thought it looked pretty awesome.

I wonder if it'll be a total acid trip like a lot of his movies.  :V


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I want to see it. I thought it looked pretty awesome.
> 
> I wonder if it'll be a total acid trip like a lot of his movies. :V


 
Probably. Most of his films aren't acid trips. They are more like taking a fuck load of diphenhydramine, or some datura.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 17, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Probably. Most of his films aren't acid trips. They are more like taking a fuck load of diphenhydramine, or some datura.



xD

I forgot to consult you about drug trips, first.  :V

Regardless, it looked interesting, as most (as I have not seen all of them) of his movies are.

Not money though.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 18, 2009)

Someone feel me in on how another Culture Rape Anime Movie makes its way into american theatres and gets a 4 star. This world is ending.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 18, 2009)

i watched the fansub, and thought it was really cute. i was creeped out by Fujimoto... but otherwise its a good flick. rather shorter and more childish than the OTHER Miyasaki films... less drama.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 18, 2009)

I know Disney bumfucked it, but it's Myazaki's last movie, so I have to see it.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't think Disney touched it.   Myazaki stipulated in his contract with Disney that he had complete control over it, and that disney was to be hands off.   Disney releases it under their name, but it's Studio Ghibli that creates it.  The same thing goes for Pixar.  Disney's hands off with them, but they get to release anything done by that company.

As for Ponyo, I haven't seen any trailers that I know of, but I did see the first ten minutes of it (no subs, entirely in japanese) and from what i've seen of it I'm very excited to watch this film...especially if it's his last.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 18, 2009)

disney i think only did the casting. (thats how Noah and Frankie got in... theyre older siblings are DIsney stars)

watching the sub, i defianlt y can pinpoint some of the stars, cuz they seem rather obvious really, (picturong their voices in my head and matching to the character)


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Aug 18, 2009)

What's the point of anime without violence or sex?


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 18, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> more childish than the OTHER Miyasaki films... less drama.



more so than totoro?
i once heard totoro described as having "minimal plot, no villian and no action and yet is still one of the best damn films you'll ever see"


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 18, 2009)

i never saw that one... ive only seen Howl, Spirited and Kiki


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 19, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> more so than totoro?
> i once heard totoro described as having "minimal plot, no villian and no action and yet is still one of the best damn films you'll ever see"



The no villain part is true, most of the real plot is seen when the titular character is offscreen, and there's a lot of surreal action when he's onscreen (most of the time).


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 19, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> What's the point of anime without violence or sex?



There is absolutely none. Thats all Anime is good for


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 19, 2009)

This is really a kid's film. It's cute though. But this is really meant for your little 9 year old or younger to see.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 29, 2009)

i saw it
it was crazy, hard to take it all in in just one veiwing.
a visual roller coaster with lots of simple innocent humor and its real mild like totoro but just like with totoro it is still fun to watch 

the backgrounds were more stylized than usuall, still very detailed and realistic but looked to be made of colored pencil and i liked that aspect.

the essence of the film is a lot like howl's moving castle in that there is strange morphing/shapeshifing/character difference going on (like in howl sophie kept going from old to young and the witch of the waste changed a lot and howl got all covered in slime when he depressed, in this ponyo going from fish to girl, the sea queen's look and size changes alot, ponyo's sisters morph into ...stuff) and a lot of unexplained alternative logic, and some whacky lookin chracters

i'd go see it again
i might, though i think i will wait for the DVD just for monies/times sake.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 29, 2009)

It's the asian Little Mermaid.

Going to watch it illegally online sooner or later.


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Aug 30, 2009)

Someone mentioned it to me the last day, and I want to see it simply because it's a Studio Ghibli film. I'll be waiting for it to come out in English, though.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 30, 2009)

Haven't looked into this one much, but probably will soon.

I prefer Isao Takahata's films though and it's good to hear he's working on a new one. As is Goro Miyazaki.

Yay, Studio Ghibli.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Aug 31, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> It's the asian Little Mermaid.



It definitely is. 

Being a hater of children, I couldn't stand many parts of this movie, but being a lover of anything that lives in the ocean, I could bear it just to see the water creatures. The style of Ponyo is much simpler than anything I have seen from Miyazaki to date, and I was disappointed that it was just another silly old kid's flick. An excellent movie for little ones, but not something I would want to watch again all the way through. 

I would only recommend it to people who are either a) animation buffs, b) sea creature buffs, or c) Miyazaki buffs. Everyone else - you aren't missing much.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw it and thought it was a great film to be released under the Disney license, compared to Spirited Away for Howl's Moving Castle there's minimal plot.  It speaks very visually and not very much with written dialogue, more than anything to an adult it's eye candy.  But for the target age you don't want a plot that was too dragged out or intricate.

I was actually glad to see the theater being crowded with younger children and their parents, they all seemed really entertained by the movie.

It's not one of my favorite Ghibli movies, but it DOES hold up to the kind of films Miyazaki can make.  Oh, and I didn't mind the choice of voice actors.  Disney chose kids that fit the age of the characters, as long as they didn't hint who the actors were during the film I was cool with it.  They kinda handled it like what they did with Bolt.  Hannah Montana did the voice of Penny, but she was an actor and nothing more.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Sep 6, 2009)

I saw it. I had some mixed feelings about it, but I liked it overall. I'll try to explain without giving much of anything away...

My main problem with it was that at times, it felt like there were two completely different styles of animation on-screen at the same time, clashing with each other. I realize that when the sea starts going crazy, it's _supposed_ to be exaggerated and unrealistic, but I felt that it was a little too over-the-top.

Having said that, Ponyo and Sosuke were both _adorable_ characters, and I enjoyed every second that the two of them were on-screen. This made up for pretty much any faults I could've found with the film. After all, a so-so Miyazaki film is still better than just about anything else you could want to watch (IMHO).


----------



## Asswings (Sep 6, 2009)

I saw it.

The animation is beautiful, I loved to watch it--- But not for the story.

The story was rather stupid, I watched it with one eyebrow raised the whole time like lolwut? And not a good lolwut, like Spirited Away. A bad one. Unless you're someone who humps the leg of anything vaguely japanese, you probably won't enjoy it. 

And I'm a HUGE Ghibli fan, too. I grew up with Totoro, thanks to my father.  And yet still I was tremendously disappointed. 
Plus, you'd think they'd find better voice actors than the siblings of the over-whored Disney slutlings. Really, Disney? Them?

Things I did get a kick out of? There's a scene with old women rejoicing over the fact that they think they died. And the horrible things the mother does to her child which are supposed to be taken as totally natural and not horrible at all. :V

Unrelated things I got a kick out of? Halfway through my friend got bored and decided the 'villain' would be more interesting if he was voiced by Sean Connery. And proceeded to make up lines for him in an amazing impression. XD


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 7, 2009)

Fujimoto wasnt a VILLAIN perse, just an overprotective father who despises how bad ocean polution is.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 7, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> Fujimoto wasnt a VILLAIN perse, just an overprotective father who despises how bad ocean polution is.



Hence why it was in little sarcastic 'quote marks'.


----------

